# Today in the Fishroom ~ 05/06/08 Managuense



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

I really like this shot of the female Managuense.










For this reason...you tend to forget how really small the fish are when they are fry. Hard to believe this little grey speck will turn into one of the adult beauties:










Couple more shots










You hardly ever catch the male and female on the same side of the divider.










Heh heh....married life can sometimes be a challenge. Nice to see that even in the animal kingdom the male can sometimes be on the receiving end of a bad day.










Beautiful male










With the kids:










Bonus....tail end of the male Breidohri:


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I really like the facial expression of the male in picture 5.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Reiner said:


> I really like the facial expression of the male in picture 5.


Almost looks like he is rolling his eyes at her :lol:


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Love them!


----------

